# Two males - who has/had 'em



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

So we were supposed to get a sister for Dozer in February but the litter came last night and there weren't enough girls. So we can take a male or wait til summer from a different set of parents. We LOVE the parents of this litter so any pup would be outstanding but I'm nervous about the dynamic of two males. And the summer gamble where nature may not bring a female. 

Two males for us? Dozer gets along well with many dogs but can also try to be dominate but he's a teenager right now. But I would trust the breeder to help find us a good match. 

Oh what to do. Help! Such a terrible problem, I know.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I've got two boys now. But only one is entire. They get on great. But I have had two full boys before and after they worked out who's who in the zoo, they were great together. 

I know of a guy in NZ who has four or five boys. All entire. He appears very happy with the dynamic and has never mentioned any difficulty with them. He wouldn't have it any other way actually. He has one Bracco and the rest are Vizslas.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I had two intact males for many years, Silkcut and Rush, and there were never any problems. Silkcut was about 5 months older than Rush.
They beat the beejesus out of each other, stole food from each other, tried to hump each other, but were best of friends. 
Silkcut used to able to undo the latch on the kennel door, and in fact could open doors with door knobs at will,. He would unlatch his kennel door and run around and open Rush's Kennel door. I'd look out the window and there they'd be, playing n the yard.
I will warn you that my two males worked out an extremely successful flanking and pincer move on their own to bring down smaller game. Rush would swing out and apply pressure from the side and Silkcut would delay and then come from an opposite angle. Trapping the animal in a pincer. It was, uhhh..... a little brutal.

The only difference I've noticed between having two males, and now two females, is that the girlz' will sleep together, the boyz' never did.

Those two chowderheads were a riot, and I miss them both dearly.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I will warn you that my two males worked out an extremely successful flanking and pincer move on their own to bring down smaller game. Rush would swing out and apply pressure from the side and Silkcut would delay and then come from an opposite angle.


Gunnr,
On several off-lead walks in the hills over the years, Bailey has been "the pray" of a couple male hunting dogs that we have come across. Being that Bailey is 62 pounds of strong intact male hunting dog creates the opportunity for the "team" to dominate together a dog they could not alone.
They have "caught" Bailey between them and sandwiched him tight between their bodies to where Bailey would have to "fight his way out." Has happened maybe 6 times and has always been two males of the same breed (different breeds each occurance). The scuffle only lasts maybe 10 seconds and then Bailey is forced to exit the area. Interesting pack behavior.

RBD


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

RBD

I never let mine do that to another dog, had I caught them at it there would have been a huge correction. They primarily did it to rabbits. On one occasion they "worked" a cat, but luckily it was in the backyard and I got to them in time.
They also pinned a horse in place on a trail near. Being a horse owner myself I felt really bad about that situation because it can get extremely dangerous for the rider should the horse take flight. This particular instance took place during hunting season, so while I shared some of the responsibilty, the horse owner should have executed better judgement.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

I have two males that are about 18 months apart. They are both neutured and get along very well. The younger one (Peanut) will play with other dogs at the park. While the older one (Snickers) watches. At times, Snickers will chase down Peanut and give him a roll on the grass. I never thought about having a female and don't regret my choice at all. 
Life without dogs-I don't think so!


----------

